# Bose CineMate GS Series II vs Bose CineMate Series II



## jokerm3

What is the difference between the three in terms of sound quality?



Bose® - CineMate® Series II Digital Home Theater Speaker System



Bose® - CineMate® GS Series II Digital Home Theater Speaker System



Bose CineMate Series I Digital Home Theater Speaker System


And how does the Bose compare to the Sony - BRAVIA 3.1-Ch. Home Theater Soundbar Speaker System with Subwoofer Model: HTCT350 or sony CT359


----------



## crazyrob425

****, Sh*tty, Sh*tier



No highs, no lows it must be Bose










Start with a Denon DHT-591ba


----------



## MGSBigBoss

Go with the BOSE Cinemate GS Series II, it is a upgrade from the standard cinemate. you wont be disappointed and the BOSE cinemate i think is more vibrant and has good ranges. Now you won't get TOO much of a difference from the 3 however. Alot of them are revisions in terms of port and connections. You will get similar sound from all of them. BOSE is high quality and ignore the haters.


----------



## MGSBigBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MGSBigBoss* /forum/post/19667821
> 
> 
> Go with the BOSE Cinemate GS Series II, it is a upgrade from the standard cinemate. you wont be disappointed and the BOSE cinemate i think is more vibrant and has good ranges. Now you won't get TOO much of a difference from the 3 however. Alot of them are revisions in terms of port and connections. You will get similar sound from all of them. BOSE is high quality and ignore the haters.



Actually I'd go with the BOSE Cinemate Series 2, I dont feel the GS and the standard are much different. So if the price range is drastically different go with the cheaper one but if they are about the same go with the GS. Also you will get 5x better sound from the BOSE than from the SONY Soundbar or most soundbars for that matter. Having the 2 speakers will really give you more distinct and discrete 2 channel audio. The soundbar will almost sound like its coming directly out of the tv speakers cept a bit more clarity.


Go with the BOSE.


----------



## jokerm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MGSBigBoss* /forum/post/19667834
> 
> 
> Actually I'd go with the BOSE Cinemate Series 2, I dont feel the GS and the standard are much different. So if the price range is drastically different go with the cheaper one but if they are about the same go with the GS. Also you will get 5x better sound from the BOSE than from the SONY Soundbar or most soundbars for that matter. Having the 2 speakers will really give you more distinct and discrete 2 channel audio. The soundbar will almost sound like its coming directly out of the tv speakers cept a bit more clarity.
> 
> 
> Go with the BOSE.



Thanks for the feedback, I actually just came back from best buy earlier and felt the cinemate series 2 sounded a little more rich, maybe it is the different sample sounds the bose stand was playing. Only thing the GS got me on right now is the size of it love the jem stone look its. The price differnce is 200. The regular one is 599 and the GS is for 799? But he cinemate series I is for like 440, havent heard that yet.


----------



## crazyrob425

Before you buy Bose please at least read this article:
http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html 


I am not a Bose hater but someone who can appreciate good audio quality and Bose are rip offs. For the price of the Bose you can get a real quality setup. Sorry I am the messager of the bad news....


----------



## jokerm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/19667982
> 
> 
> Before you buy Bose please at least read this article:
> 
> 
> I am not a Bose hater but someone who can appreciate good audio quality and Bose are rip offs. For the price of the Bose you can get a real quality setup. Sorry I am the messager of the bad news....



Thanks for your candiate feedback however, for space I have in my living room. What other 2.1 speaker system do you recommend ?


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your candiate feedback however, for space I have in my living room. What other 2.1 speaker system do you recommend ?



Whats the size of you room? And ultimate budget? Do you mind a normal size receiver?


----------



## jokerm3

12 ft distance from tv. wall 4.6' I want to budget about 600. don't mind a receiver but the main thing it might be hard to pull wiring for 5.1 as I have floor to ceiling windows behind my couch.


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 12 ft distance from tv. wall 4.6' I want to budget about 600. don't mind a receiver but the main thing it might be hard to pull wiring for 5.1 as I have floor to ceiling windows behind my couch.



Could you give me the total dimensions of the room length x width x height?


Do you need 3d capable receiver?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerm3* /forum/post/19667622
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the three in terms of sound quality?
> 
> 
> 
> Bose® - CineMate® Series II Digital Home Theater Speaker System
> 
> 
> 
> Bose® - CineMate® GS Series II Digital Home Theater Speaker System
> 
> 
> 
> Bose CineMate Series I Digital Home Theater Speaker System
> 
> 
> And how does the Bose compare to the Sony - BRAVIA 3.1-Ch. Home Theater Soundbar Speaker System with Subwoofer Model: HTCT350 or sony CT359



I have owned and had in my house ALL the systems you listed.


My recomendation,,, the Yamaha YSP-2200,, can be had on Amazon for well under the MSRP.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## zoey67

Davyo...is the 2200 much better than 4000 or 1100?


----------



## jokerm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyrob425* /forum/post/19669089
> 
> 
> Could you give me the total dimensions of the room length x width x height?
> 
> 
> Do you need 3d capable receiver?



I have a 3d tv what is the point of a having a 3d receiver?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerm3* /forum/post/19695195
> 
> 
> I have a 3d tv what is the point of a having a 3d receiver?



A receiver that is not 3d-capable will not properly pass the 3d video signal. You will need an hdmi 1.4 receiver, or will need to have the hdmi cable bypass the receiver & go directly to the display.


----------



## jokerm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/19695421
> 
> 
> A receiver that is not 3d-capable will not properly pass the 3d video signal. You will need an hdmi 1.4 receiver, or will need to have the hdmi cable bypass the receiver & go directly to the display.



So i currently have the sony kdlnx810 and a sony ps3 can i just connect my ps3 to the tv and then from my tv link it to the receiver?


----------



## jokerm3

Do u have the yamaha how do u like it and where did u pick it up at ?


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So i currently have the sony kdlnx810 and a sony ps3 can i just connect my ps3 to the tv and then from my tv link it to the receiver?



You will most likely lose your surround sound effect if you do that as most tv's don't output 5.1/7.1 surround audio only 2.0


But the yamaha ysp-2200 has 4 hdmi inputs and the surround bar can decode the latest Audio codecs


----------



## jokerm3

where can i go to check out the ysp2200


----------



## jokerm3

btw im in nyc


----------



## Rjst145

The yamaha ysp-2200 has no low-end guts at all. Look at the Paradigm model for performance.


----------



## Otto Pylot

^^^^ if the poster from 2011 is still around waiting for a response, he may just do that


----------



## smanzoor3605

I bought a Bose Cinemate GS series II like 6 months ago. The sound quality is awesome, but the fact that I can't adjust treble is bothersome. Usually movies sound like the dialogues come in at a low volume but then the explosions are amplified. There is no automatic adjustment between the highs and lows. Is there any hack to connect the system to a receiver? I've checked other forums and Bose says the system has a built in equalizer i.e. they don't want people screwing around with any settings than what they have chosen, which is not optimal for me. Please help!!


----------

